# Help with Constipation



## ImpactAngela (Jun 3, 2002)

Hello all!!I refuse to take either a laxitive or an anit-d. (which ever the case) when my IBS flares up. I find that it screws up my system for even longer.In the case of laxitives, does a stool softener have the same effect as a laxitive? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!!Thanks!


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I take magnesium supplements which is basically a stool softener. I've found that when I take it with my breakfast I'll be in the bathroom by that afternoon. I don't know if it's a conditioned responce or if it actually helps with the movement, but it's worked for me for two years now.Another thing that helped is Aloe Vera Juice or Aloe Vera gel caps. They basically "coat" things so it's easier for movement. Maybe a combination of the two would help.Then there's the fiber route. I couldn't take Metamucil or Citrucil, so I took Fibercon. Worked very well too as long as I drank a lot of water.And in general drinking a lot of water is good too.


----------



## ImpactAngela (Jun 3, 2002)

Thanks for the suggestions Ty - I'm going to give them a try!!


----------



## Mindy5124 (Sep 13, 2000)

Magnesium supplements worked wonders for me as well. It made me regular - 6:30 am every morning to be exact. I'm in my last 3 weeks of pregnancy and the magnesium got me through my second trimester. The third trimester has brought regularity on its own, even a touch of D - which I never get.Mindy


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

ImpactAngela - just some info on the magnesium. I buy mine at a local pharmacy/drug store. I take 500 to 750mg a day of magnesium oxide (the ingredients should state the kind of mag). Others have found magnesium citrate to work better for them. The recommended daily dose is 400mg and max is 1000 mg a day. I checked with my doc before going over 400mg just to be safe. There are some people who cannot take too much mag. I cannot take it on an empty stomach - makes me nauseous, so I take it with a meal. Others have found taking it at night works well, since they can go first thing in the morning.Hope it works for you!


----------



## Paula J. (Nov 23, 2001)

Laxatives screw me up too. Don't do it.


----------



## ncottle (Nov 28, 2001)

Surfak, is an over the counter stool softener, and is recommended by a lot of doctors. Did you ask your doctor?


----------



## peachncream02 (Aug 10, 2002)

I am taking fibercon.. Took citrucel and it made me a ton worse... I also amm on aciphex and robinul forte (not sure what exactly this does for me? ) I am still in some serious pain but i just switched back to fiber con from citrucel.also going to try to cut out wheat products and such to see if that helpsGood Luck


----------

